
The Best Music for Productivity? Silence - hyperpape
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/12/the-best-music-for-productivity-silence/509948/?single_page=true
======
hyperpape
To make the obvious critical point: this doesn't say anything about whether
music is better or worse than a loud open office.

------
coreyp_1
SO. MANY. ADVERTISEMENTS.

It was unbearable and unusable on a mobile device. I gave up.

